
Why I Migrated Away from MongoDB - adrianmsmith
http://svs.io/post/31724990463/why-i-migrated-away-from-mongodb
======
squidlogic
> _Lesson learned - Be very circumspect when turning your back on 40 years of
> computer science._

So true. We moved away from Mongo for very similar reasons, but we moved to
Cassandra instead of Postgres only with great trepidation (we were worried
about scalability issues).

Only time will tell if this was a good move or if we should have just done as
you did. Good luck out there!

